# Stiefmütterliche Behandlung von PC-Spielern: Wenn Spiele erst nach den Konsolen für PC erscheinen



## DH (10. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Stiefmütterliche Behandlung von PC-Spielern: Wenn Spiele erst nach den Konsolen für PC erscheinen * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Stiefmütterliche Behandlung von PC-Spielern: Wenn Spiele erst nach den Konsolen für PC erscheinen


----------



## Lordex (10. Oktober 2011)

Ein leidiges Thema.... is auch richtig nervig..... das IMMER diese kack Konsolen bevorzugt werden! Aber die Zeit des PC´s wird wiederkommen....bin ich mir sicher...is nur ne Art länger andauernde "Modeerscheinung"! Liest man ja auch im Artikel das es langsam wieder bergauf geht!


----------



## GenX66 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin einfach zu alt für ewige Installationen, ständige erforderliche Driver und Patches sowie immer wieder erforderliche Hardware-Upgrades für die optimale Performance.
Obwohl ich einen Gamer-PC besitze, spiele ich mittlerweile viel lieber auf Xbox 360 und PS3. Disk rein und los geht's! Das spart vor allem viel Zeit. Da nehme ich auch die miesere Grafik und die geringe Rechenpower in Kauf.


----------



## Lordex (10. Oktober 2011)

Ach nu übertreib doch ned.... Installation is ja einfacher als Dreisatz beim Rechnen.... Treiber, muss man nur alle paar Monate aktualisieren und Patches kann man bei den meisten Spielen Automatisch laden lassen! Und wenn man sich von Anfang an nen richtigen PC kauft muss man auch ned jedes Jahr aufrüsten!


----------



## Rabowke (10. Oktober 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Ein leidiges Thema.... is auch richtig nervig..... das IMMER diese kack Konsolen bevorzugt werden! Aber die Zeit des PC´s wird wiederkommen....bin ich mir sicher...is nur ne Art länger andauernde "Modeerscheinung"! Liest man ja auch im Artikel das es langsam wieder bergauf geht!


... Konsolen gibts aber nicht erst seit 360 und PS3. 

Konsolen und vorallem Konsolenspieler gibt es bereits seit Jahrzehnten, fast so lange wie es erschwingliche PC Systeme für zu Hause gibt. 

Also von einer "Modeerscheinung" zu sprechen finde ich in diesem Kontext ... mutig.


----------



## Mentor501 (10. Oktober 2011)

GenX3601966 schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach zu alt ...



Sicher das das Alter hier ne Rolle spielt?
Und ganz ehrlich, Treiberupdates werden mittlerweile automatisch vollzogen, neue Hardware brauchte man in den letzten 5 Jahren eig nur sehr sehr selten (mann muss ja nicht immer volle Leistung haben, oftmals sehen die Spiele schon auf niedriegeren Details besser aus als auf der Konsole oder zumindest gleichwertig) und was das Installieren angeht: Willst du mich veräppeln?
Die Installation eines Spiels geht heutzutage innerhalb von wenigen Minuten durch, anders als auf ner PS3 oder XBox wo einige Spiele ebenfalls installiert werden sollten oder sogar müssen, und dort zog sich bei mir die Installation von GT5 seeehr hin, ganz zu schweigen von den extrem langen Wartezeiten! Bitte saug dir nicht einfach irgendwas aus den Fingern.
Es gibt Gründe "für" eine Konsole, die von dir aufgezählten sind es aber sicher nicht.

@Rabowke:
"Mutig" ist noch sehr höflich ausgedrückt; wer bei dem Thema Konsolen den Begriff 'Modeerscheinung' in den Mund nimmt, egal ob davor ein "andauernd" steht oder nicht, hat sich irgendwie automatisch in jeder Thema-nahen Diskusion disqualifiziert. (IMO)


----------



## Lordex (10. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... Konsolen gibts aber nicht erst seit 360 und PS3.
> 
> Konsolen und vorallem Konsolenspieler gibt es bereits seit Jahrzehnten, fast so lange wie es erschwingliche PC Systeme für zu Hause gibt.
> 
> Also von einer "Modeerscheinung" zu sprechen finde ich in diesem Kontext ... mutig.


 
Öhm das war REIN auf die Bevorzugung der Konsolen bezogen!


----------



## Proesterchen (10. Oktober 2011)

Es hat auch Vorteile, wenn man die Konsolenfraktion erst mal die Spielidee betatesten lässt und sich ein paar Tage länger überlegen kann, ob man ein Spiel tatsächlich JETZT! SOFORT!! und zum Vollpreis braucht.


----------



## facopse (10. Oktober 2011)

Aufrüsten ist ohnehin kaum noch ein Muss. Wer einen High-End Rechner aus dem Jahre 2005/2006 sein Eigen nennen kann, kann heutige Spiele größtenteils immer noch in (geringfügig) höherer Qualität erleben als ein Konsolero.
Zum eigentlichen Thema:
Das ist ja längst nichts neues, dass die meisten Spiele primär für Konsolen entwickelt und released werden. Ich hoffe allerdings inständig, dass mit der nächsten Konsolengeneration der PC wieder eine größere Rolle spielen wird. Es kann so nämlich nicht weiter gehen, dass Spieleentwicklung nur noch profitabel ist, wenn der Fokus auf völlig veralteten Systemen liegt.


----------



## Primekill (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde das von Ubisoft aber eher gut und ned schlecht.
Da spar ich mir geld und hab alle DLCs..und das ist entscheidend.


----------



## thor2101 (10. Oktober 2011)

Wenn die PC's auch in einem schicken Gehäuse verkauft werden würden, etwa wie mein LC16M von Silverstone (http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=81&area=en) dann würden sich auch ein paar mehr Leute das Ding ins Wohnzimmer stellen. Fernbedienung, Multimedia-Center alles funktioniert vom Start weg. Für große Grafikkarten müsste das Ding vielleicht noch 3 cm mehr Tiefe haben, aber ich habs auch so hinbekommen, mit der Flex und nem 3,5" slot in CD-Brenner von Sony. Und das Ding läuft seit Monaten stabil. Bin sehr zufrieden und es sieht sehr cool aus. Wenn es solche Kisten komplett als Gamer-PC geben würde, dann sieht es vielleicht anders aus. Schließlich hat man dann auch was Schönes für das Wohnzimmer, statt son blöden Tower der einfach nach nem PC aussieht.


----------



## Khaos (10. Oktober 2011)

Es ist ja nicht nur so, dass PC-Spiele häufig später erscheinen. Das ist ja nicht mal unbedingt das Hauptproblem. Das Problem ist die Qualität der PC-Spiele, die dann dabei herauskommen, wenn die als zweit- oder drittklassige Plattform gesehen werden. Heraus kommen dann teils ekelhafte Konsolenports, die auf PC alles andere als "gut spielbar" sind, weil z.B. die Bewegung eines Charakteres auf Sticks ausgelegt wird (nur als Beispiel). Mit Tastatur und Maus fummelt man sich dann einen ab, wobei das besser ginge. 
Heraus kommen dann Spiele, wo ich am PC im Steuerungs-Menü dann ´nen XBOX-Controller abgebildet habe und die Controller-Buttons neu belegen kann. Toll. 
Oder "Press Start" Eingangsbildschirme, deren Sinn mir bis heute schleierhaft ist. 

Das soll jetzt kein Diss sein, aber: Diese "Press E to win"-Geschichte, die teils immer mehr zu nimmt, scheint mir auch ein "Konsolen-Port" zu sein. Auch dieses teilweise sinnlose und übertriebene Hervorheben von spielerisch wichtigen Gegenständen. "***BLINGBLINGBLING*** ÜBERSIEH MICH NICHT, DU MUSST MICH DRÜCKEN!!!!!". Früher durfte man noch suchen, das nannte man "Herausforderung". 

Ich spiele gerne am PC und werd das auch weiterhin tun, da mir Konsolen überhaupt nicht zusagen. Um so mehr frustriert es mich natürlich, dass diese Plattform immer mehr vernachlässigt wird - "wir" immer schlechtere Qualität ertragen müssen, weil die Entwickler sich zwar genötigt fühlen, eine PC-Version zu bringen, die Version einen aber eben diese "Nötigung" auch tatsächlich spüren lässt.


----------



## rexer2007 (10. Oktober 2011)

ich glaube einige haben echt nen falsches bild von der thematik 
die konsolen werden bevorzugt weil die entwicklung so einfach billiger von statten geht man bedenke konsolen hardware ist und bleibt die selbe sprich man brauch das game in '' zeichen nur umschreiben für die jeweils andere konsole später für den pc würde man das ganze anders herum machen wäre die zeit das was am ende zu teuer wäre auf dem pc versucht man logischerweise das maximum raus zu hollen so müsste man es danach wieder lauffähig für konsolen machen was einfach mehr zeit in anspruch nehmen tut 
und warum einige titel überhaupt nicht für den pc erscheinen sollte eigentlich auch klar sein auf dem pc gibts nach wie vor die meisten raubkopierer 
schaut euch mal die zahlen an von den leuten die auf dem pc online zocken und die die es auf der konsole machen 
ea s gedanken im sinne von nur noch games online zu vetreiben ist nicht zu letzt aus der idee wieder mehr games zu verkaufen entstanden 
anderer seits bekomm man in den letzen jahren auch immer häufiger unfertige spiele vorgesetzt aber das ist wieder ein anderes thema


----------



## Fraiser_ (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich halte den Verzug für recht unwichtig. Ein halbes Jahr finde ich schon in Ordnung wenn dann auch alles stimmt und DLCs eingebaut werden. Ich habe immer mehr Spiele auf dem Schreibtisch liegen als ich Zeit habe.... In der Zeit zwischen Konsolen und PC Veröffentlichung kann ich mir wenigstens ein BIld vom Spiel machen. Dann gibts genügend Tests und Walkthroughs wenn ich es in die Finger bekomme...


----------



## Rabowke (10. Oktober 2011)

Fraiser_ schrieb:


> Ich halte den Verzug für recht unwichtig. Ein halbes Jahr finde ich schon in Ordnung wenn dann auch alles stimmt und DLCs eingebaut werden. Ich habe immer mehr Spiele auf dem Schreibtisch liegen als ich Zeit habe.... In der Zeit zwischen Konsolen und PC Veröffentlichung kann ich mir wenigstens ein BIld vom Spiel machen. Dann gibts genügend Tests und Walkthroughs wenn ich es in die Finger bekomme...


So ähnlich sehe ich es auch, eine, zwei oder gar vier Wochen ist eigentlich nicht wirklich Diskussionswürdig. Selbst länger wäre mir persönlich egal, so dringend muss ich jetzt keine Spiele spielen.


----------



## Daishi888 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke auch; die Zeit spielt hier keine Rolle sondern die Quallität. Wenn man sich bei PC so viel Mühe geben würde, das letzte Quäntischen an Grafik&Performance raus zu holen, wie bei den Konsolen, wäre alles gut, aber leider wird immer eine PC-Version "hinterhergeschoben" um einfach noch bisschen mehr Umsatz zu machen, ohne groß zu testen oder eine Qualitätssicherung gemacht zu haben.
Das Thema ist einfach nur schade, aber auch einleuchtend nachvollziehbar; Wenn wir uns mal die Zahlen angucken, was wohl das wichtigste überhaupt ist, weil die "Zahlen" eben bestimmen wie weit ein Entwicklerstudio kommt oder nicht. Der Chef eines Enwicklerstudios hat, denke ich, am Ende immer wieder die Zaheln vor Augen. Egal wie sehr die scih anstrengen ein tolles Spiel zu entwickeln.
Und die Zahlen zeigen nun mal den Entwicklern, dass im Endeffekt mit weniger Aufwand, da gleiche Hardware bei Konsolen, mehr Verkäufe erziehlt werden können und somit mehr Umsatz.
Das ist jetzt einfach mal nur von mir so ne Überlegung und habe keine Fakten oder Quellen, wobei ich der Meinung bin mal gelesen zu haben, dass es Umgerechnet mehr Konsolenspieler gibt. Im Endwffekt bleibts nur ne Vermutung. Wenn jemand Fakten dazu hat bitte posten^^, aber rein logisch; Xbox + PS3 : PC -> 2:1 Verhältnis.
Zudem kommt noch dazu, dass die Entwickler für die PC-Fassung viel mehr Zeit benötigen, wo man schon eigentlich wieder was neues oder anderes machen könnte... die Leute müssen ja auch irgendwie bezahlt werden.

Ich denke, logisch ist meine Überlegung alle mal, aber ob es wirklich so ist, sei mal dahingstellt... 
Ich gehe jedenfalls mal davon aus, dass das auf jeden Fall in die ganze Sache bzw. Entwicklungsprozess mit reinspielt und das ist wie immer nur meine pesönliche Meinung!

Zudem muss ich noch kurz sagen, dass ich generell es ziemlich krass finde, wie satrk die Spieleindustrie in der heutigen Zeit vertreten ist und wie teilweise sehr extrem die Resonanz aus den Communities ist. Am Ende müsste sich eigenlich keiner Aufregen, weil am Ende ein Spiel Spaß machen soll und ob es das macht, kann man bei seinem "Verlag des Vertrauens" nachlesen....


----------



## NeO126 (10. Oktober 2011)

Kurz gesagt von mir:

Ältere Konsolen haben ihre Brechtigung NES SNES PS1,2 N64 usw,  Das War wirklich was anders als ein PC
Heute sind die Konsolen halbe Pc's wartet nochmal ab bald gibt es keinen Unterschied mehr, weil alle wollen Multimedia Unterstützung und Zugang zum Internet. Bald sind die Konsolen Pc's.  Eine Plattform für alles, dass ist MEIN WUNSCH.


----------



## Elbart (10. Oktober 2011)

GenX3601966 schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach zu alt für ewige Installationen, ständige erforderliche Driver und Patches sowie immer wieder erforderliche Hardware-Upgrades für die optimale Performance.
> Obwohl ich einen Gamer-PC besitze, spiele ich mittlerweile viel lieber auf Xbox 360 und PS3. Disk rein und los geht's! Das spart vor allem viel Zeit. Da nehme ich auch die miesere Grafik und die geringe Rechenpower in Kauf.


 Gerade für die PS3 kommen kaum noch AAA-Spiele raus, die keine verpflichtende Installation benötigen. Und bei der Xbox gibt es einige Spiele (zB BF3) mit "optionaler" Installation.

Treiberupdates kommen eh schon per Updater automatisch, und Hardware muss auch nicht mehr so oft getauscht werden, den Konsolen sei Dank.


----------



## AlexCena (10. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt viele Gründe warum Spiele zuerst für Konsolen erscheinen. Manche sind plausibel, manche sind einfach nur Ausreden um vom eigentlichen Grund abzlenken. Welche genauen Absichten dahinter stecken, erfahren wir meist nie, auch wenn wir es uns oft denken können. Am öftesten hört man wohl: "Die PC-Version kommt später weil wir eine gute Umsetzung und _vielleicht_ noch neue Features integrieren wollen." Wenn dann das Spiel da ist, sieht man davon meist recht wenig. Ein Beispiel: Renegade Ops. Ich habe es vor einem Monat auf Steam vorbestellt, Release war offiziell "09/2011". Kurz darauf wurde es auf irgendwann im Oktober verschoben, die Konsolenversionen gibt es seit Anfang September. Und was ist der Grund? Vielleicht der tolle exklusive HL2-Buggy? Meh. Oder doch die schwierige Anpassung an so  viele mögliche PC-Konfigurationen? Man weiss es nicht genau.

Fakt ist, und das sage ich als Multiplattform-Zocker der ALLES besitzt: Konsolenspiele verkaufen sich international gesehen einfach VIEL besser als PC-Spiele. Die Publisher wollen die Konsolenversionen früher auf den Markt bringen weil sie sich A) besser verkaufen und B) die Raubkopier-Szene am PC viel größer und vor allem spürbarer ist. Auch Konsolenspiele landen heute früh im Netz, aber die Spiele verkaufen sich dann halt trotzdem millionenfach - im Gegensatz zum PC. Deutschland ist sozusagen eine der letzten Hochburgen was PC-Gaming angeht und für EIN Land bringen die Publisher ihre Spiele halt nicht zeitgleich auf den Markt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Oktober 2011)

Ubisoft und AC- Verschiebungen sind in der Tat ein Running Gag.
Ich stelle mir vor, wie sie sich bei jedem neuen Teil vornehmen:" Mensch, dieses Mal schaffen wir das aber wirklich, die PC- Version zeitgleich mit den anderen beiden rauszubringen!", und dann kurz zuvor wieder scheitern. 

Aber mal ernsthaft: gerade AC ist eigentlich ein Beispiel, wo die Verschiebung eventuell wirklich den Unterschied macht, denn ich hatte nie Probleme mit nennenswerten Bugs etc und bereits Teil 1 lief auf meinem damals arg in die Jahre gekommenen PC erstaunlich gut.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (10. Oktober 2011)

NeO126 schrieb:


> Also ich mache Meinug mal Kurz:
> 
> Ältere Konsolen haben ihre Brechtigung NES SNES PS1,2 N64 usw,  Das War wirklich was anders als ein PC
> Heute sind die Konsolen halbe Pc's wartet nochmal ab bald gibt es keinen Unterschied mehr, weil alle wollen Multimedia Unterstützung und Zugang zum Internet. Bald sind die Konsolen Pc's.  Eine Plattform für alles, dass ist MEIN WUNSCH.


 
wäre meiner meinung vollkommen richtig, pc zum arbeiten konsole (wo man tastatur + maus dran kloppen kann) zum zocken


----------



## Enisra (10. Oktober 2011)

Mantelhuhn schrieb:


> wäre meiner meinung vollkommen richtig, pc zum arbeiten konsole (wo man tastatur + maus dran kloppen kann) zum zocken


 
Was dummerweise nur viel teurer ist als wenn man nur ein System braucht
Alleine die Spiele mindestens doppelt so teuer wenn man miteinrechnet, das bei der PC-Version oft noch die DLCs dabei sind, die bei den Konsolen so ihren Zehner noch kosten


----------



## WackyWildWorm (10. Oktober 2011)

Warum dauert's für den PC länger? Weil das Spiel sowohl auf WinXP, WinVista als auch Win7 laufen muss, sowohl auf ATI als auch NVidia-Karten, der Sound muss auf Creative-Chips und auf Onboard-Chips von mehreren Herstellern laufen. Es werden mehrere unterstützte Auflösungen mitgeliefert. Das eigentliche Spiel ist schon lange fertig, jetzt muss es nur noch auf die einzelnen Systeme angepasst werden, und das geht für ein homogenes System wie die XBox oder PS3 nun mal schneller.
Soll der Hersteller nun also das Spiel zurückhalten, nur damit man es gleichzeitig für alle Plattformen releasen kann, und sich die PC-Spieler nicht benachteiligt fühlen? Zeit ist auch in der Spielebranche Geld, je früher Geld reinkommt, umso besser.
Für Konsolen zu programmieren, ist wesentlich lukrativer, ich finde es eher gut, dass viele Entwickler überhaupt noch für PC entwickeln, obwohl das Risiko größer ist. Auch wenn GTA IV hier ein unrühmliche Ausnahme ist: die zusätzliche Wartezeit verhindert meistens auch die gröbsten Bugverseuchungen, die den Entwickler in ein wesentlich schlechteres Licht rücken würden als die sich benachteiligt fühlenden PC-Spieler.
Es werden zwar inzwischen mehr Raubkopien für Konsole angeboten als für PC, aber nur wenige nutzen dieses "Angebot", da Raubkopien auf Konsolen immer Modifikationen erfordern, die die Garantie erlischen lassen und den Online-Zugang unmöglich machen. Auf dem PC ist das nicht erforderlich. Leider schweigt sich zu diesen Zahlen das Internet aus, sonst hätte ich hierzu noch eine Quelle gepostet.

Sorry, aber dieser Artikel ist lediglich Meinungsmache und setzt sich nur sehr undifferenziert mit dem Thema auseinander...


----------



## linktheminstrel (10. Oktober 2011)

OOOOOOOOOH


----------



## facopse (10. Oktober 2011)

Mantelhuhn schrieb:


> wäre meiner meinung vollkommen richtig, pc zum arbeiten konsole (wo man tastatur + maus dran kloppen kann) zum zocken


 Wenn dem so wäre - auf welchem System sollte deiner Meinung nach der technische Fortschritt stattfinden?
Wenn nicht kontinuierlich Geld in die Hardwareindustrie für die Entwicklung immer schnellerer Hardware fließen würde, wären keine Fortschritte zu verzeichnen. Somit dürften sich Konsoleros möglicherweise auf "Quantensprünge" wie von Gamecube auf Wii einstellen.


----------



## raz123 (10. Oktober 2011)

Der Großteil der Games ist von Ubisoft

mfg raz


----------



## Ash2X (10. Oktober 2011)

Als PCler wäre ich dankbar das es heutzutage überhaupt noch soviele Ports gibt.Sonst wäre der PC-Markt schon lange wieder so tot wie er vor ein paar Jahren mal war.Als erfolgreich kann man ja nur wenige Titel auf dem PC bezeichnen,trotz der hohen potenziellen Käuferschaft.
Meistens ist es dann noch ein kleines bisschen schicker...im Verhältnis zu garnicht ist das doch mal was ^^ Auch das war mal anders...damals wurde kein Cent mehr investiert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Oktober 2011)

Der PC Spielemarkt war noch nie tot und ist auch nicht tot. Es sind doch nur die großen Blockbuster, die total auf die Konsolen setzen. Wenn man mal abseits davon schaut, gibt es so viele Spiele, die es für den PC gibt.
Und gerade das ist für einen PC Spieler wichtig. Nicht nur nachdem schauen, was die PC Games berichtet, nicht nur gucken, was Ubisoft und EA veröffentlichen, sondern sich in Foren und auf bestimmten Seiten informieren.
Gerade Richtung Osteuropa muss man gucken, da kommen viele interessante PC Spiele her. ArmA, Kings Bounty, Men of War, Red Orchestra, Black Shark, Mount & Blade, Metro 2033, Stalker, Cryostasis. Diverse Flugsimulatoren.
Es gibt interessante Indiespiele wie Trine, Torchlight, Zeno Clash, Braid, Super Meat Boy.
Tolle Adventure wie The Whispered World, The Book of Unwritten Tales, Geheimakte, Edna bricht aus, Harves neue Augen, Lost Horizon.
Strategiespiele wie Starcraft z.B.

Also ich weiß echt nicht, was da tot sein soll. Eher im Gegenteil, es erscheinen so viele Spiele, die man sich gar nicht alle kaufen kann.
Problem ist doch eher, dass Spielemagazine wie PC Games oder Gamestar fast nur über diese Multiplattform-Titel berichten, anstatt einfach mal mehr über die reinen PC Spiele zu informieren. Die werden ja oft vernachlässigt.


----------



## Luuux (10. Oktober 2011)

Also für mich fehlt da ganz klar SW:The Force Unleashed O_o


----------



## Draikore (10. Oktober 2011)

Nennt euch um in KonsoleroGames.de und kommt nicht immer mit Schrott von vor 5 Jahren oder setz News die vor 5-10 Stunden waren wieder ganz nach oben, wer lesen und scrollen kann, der wird die auch unten finden. omg


----------



## DanielUnruh (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich find am besten macht man das so, PC zum zocken und Konsole für Exklusivspiele so teuer sind Konsolen ja nicht und wer einen guten Fernseher hat warum sollte man sich keine kaufen. Hab mir eine X-Box 360 geholt und zocke Spiele wie Alan Wake, Red Dead Redemption, LA Noire, Gears of War 1,2,3, Forza 4 wer sowas eh nicht spielt für den ist ja egal aber für mich hat sich der Kauf wegen den genannten Games mehr als geloht


----------



## borgratz (10. Oktober 2011)

hm finds nich schlimm wenn die spiele was später kommen, wenn das den programmierern genug zeit für dx11, Grafikeinstellungen und nen vernünftiges interface gibt
Wenns das nicht gibt kauf ichs eh nicht, also kann vor mir aus auch später rauskommen


----------



## Raffnek30000 (10. Oktober 2011)

also das argument das kjonsolenheinis nicht schwarzkopieren weil man dann nicht mehr online gehen kann finde ich lustig... im selben atemzug erzählen solche leute dann nämlich das sie zu hause mehr als zwei konsolen haben und ein pc. wo wäre das problem eine davon zu modden?

naja jedem das seine, technisch gesehen könnte jeder der es darauf ankommen lässt sich jedes spiel für eine konsole im netz saugen 

ich muss sagen wenn ich ein konsolenspiel spielen würde, dann NUR auf dem pc als emu ^^

weiss den jemand ob es schon gescheite ps3 und xbox 360 emus gibt? hab da schon lange nicht mehr nach geschaut ^^


----------



## Shorty484 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich versteh die ganze Diskusion sowieso nicht. Wen interessierts ob das Spiel ein oder zwei Monate später kommt? Dann kauf ichs halt später. Und ein bisschen muss ich GenX3601966 auch recht geben. Vorraussetzung für Treiberaktualisierung und Patches ist das Internet. Und da ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiß, das schnelles DSL noch immer nicht überall selbstverständlich ist, sind das halt Nachteile des PCs. Das fällt bei Konsolen weg, Disk rein und los!


----------



## novex12 (10. Oktober 2011)

Viele PC Spiele besitzen bereits die komplett Unterstützung des XBOX360 Controllers. Die neue Hardware macht es einfach einen PC mit seinem Heimkino bzw. Fernseher zu verbinden HDMI sei dank. Was vor einigen Jahren noch etwas für Ethusiasten war ist heute schon fast die Regel.
Außer den exklusiv Titeln und wenigen Ausnahmen lässt sich somit alles mit mehr Grafikpower und 60 FPS statt 30 FPS oder weniger Daddeln.  Neue Titel laufen doch auf den Konsolen schon nicht mehr ruckelfrei, wie lächerlich. Es muss von full HD 1080p auf 720p reduziert werden damit aktuelle Titel grade noch flüssig laufen.
Erst vermutlich 2014 werden XBOX 720 und Playstation 4 sich die Ehre geben, weil der Zubehör Markt für die alten Schinken ,Bewegungssteuerungen, 3D-Unterstützung boomt.
Neue grafische Highlights finden sich nun dank der gammligen Hardware der Konsolen nur noch auf dem PC. 

XBOX 360 und PS3 verkommen zu dem was die Nintendo Wii nun schon eine geraume Zeit ist, technisch veralteter Schrott.
Eine PS3 hat ca. die Rechenleistung eines single core 3,6 GHZ Pentium4,  die Xbox 360 noch etwas weniger, grafisch sprechen wir von einer Nvidia 7800GT die ende 2005 aktuell war.

Man stelle sich vor was möglich wäre wenn nun Spiele auf eine aktuelle quad core Intel & Amd CPU optimiert würden + Mittelklasse Grafikkarte.
Anstatt auf schrottige Konsolen die wieder zurück auf den PC portiert werden. 

Jetzt wird auch klar wieso Entwickler nach einer neuen Konsolen Generation schreien und Publisher dagegen sind. Die einen wollen revolutionäre Neuerungen, die anderen wollen Geld verdienen.


----------



## Enisra (10. Oktober 2011)

Draikore schrieb:


> Nennt euch um in KonsoleroGames.de und kommt nicht immer mit Schrott von vor 5 Jahren oder setz News die vor 5-10 Stunden waren wieder ganz nach oben, wer lesen und scrollen kann, der wird die auch unten finden. omg


 
ahja
ein Pälzer *hust*
ähm, du hast schon den Sinn des Artikels verstanden bzw. die Überschrift auch ganz gelesen oder beim Wort Konsole ausgestiegen?


----------



## Shorty484 (10. Oktober 2011)

> Man stelle sich vor was möglich wäre wenn nun Spiele auf eine aktuelle  quad core Intel & Amd CPU optimiert würden + Mittelklasse  Grafikkarte.
> Anstatt auf schrottige Konsolen die wieder zurück auf den PC portiert werden.



Denkt Ihr dabei auch mal an Leute die sich keinen Highend PC leisten können? Wenn alle Spiele nur noch auf Quadcore mit 8 GB RAM und ner 300 Euro Karte laufen würden, würde der Verkauf von Spielen drastisch zurück gehen, weil sich viele den PC dafür gar nicht leisten können. Es gibt noch genug die Ihren alten PC behalten müssen, die neuen Games aber trotzdem spielen möchten.


----------



## Enisra (10. Oktober 2011)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Denkt Ihr dabei auch mal an Leute die sich keinen Highend PC leisten können? Wenn alle Spiele nur noch auf Quadcore mit 8 GB RAM und ner 300 Euro Karte laufen würden, würde der Verkauf von Spielen drastisch zurück gehen, weil sich viele den PC dafür gar nicht leisten können. Es gibt noch genug die Ihren alten PC behalten müssen, die neuen Games aber trotzdem spielen möchten.


 
ähm ja
less den Beitrag den Zitiert hast nochmal genau, besonders den Part mit der Grafikkarte ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Oktober 2011)

Was interessiert es mich, wenn Spiel X auf Konsole Y eher erscheint als auf dem PC ?!
Hinterher haben die PCler immernoch die besseren Texturen, die ruckelfreieren Bildablauf und mit etwas Glück auch alternative Steuerungsmöglichkeiten neben dem Gamepad. Und so nebenbei ist der Vollpreis nochmal eine Ecke günstiger als beim Konsolen-Pendant.

Selten gibt es auch Fälle, wo die PC-Versionen auch mal voll in die Hose gehen können, das liegt dann auch daran, dass man sich einfach zuviel Zeit gelassen hat (siehe Halo 2 oder Metal Gear Solid).


----------



## Raffnek30000 (10. Oktober 2011)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Denkt Ihr dabei auch mal an Leute die sich keinen Highend PC leisten können? Wenn alle Spiele nur noch auf Quadcore mit 8 GB RAM und ner 300 Euro Karte laufen würden, würde der Verkauf von Spielen drastisch zurück gehen, weil sich viele den PC dafür gar nicht leisten können. Es gibt noch genug die Ihren alten PC behalten müssen, die neuen Games aber trotzdem spielen möchten.


 
mach dir mal nicht ins hemd, spiele für den pc skallieren immer super, ein spiel was nur highendhardware braucht gibt es nciht. weder bei crysis damals musste man nen 3000€ rechner haben noch bei battlefield 3. es reichen immer normale computer aus, ein gamer pc ist njix weiter als ein bürocomputer mit einer etwas besseren grafikkarte.


----------



## facopse (10. Oktober 2011)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Denkt Ihr dabei auch mal an Leute die sich keinen Highend PC leisten können? Wenn alle Spiele nur noch auf Quadcore mit 8 GB RAM und ner 300 Euro Karte laufen würden, würde der Verkauf von Spielen drastisch zurück gehen, weil sich viele den PC dafür gar nicht leisten können. Es gibt noch genug die Ihren alten PC behalten müssen, die neuen Games aber trotzdem spielen möchten.


 Wer denkt mal an die Leute, die einen High-End rechner zuhause stehen haben? Was haben die in den letzten Jahren bekommen? Nichts als Konsolenkost.

Um genauer auf deinen Beitrag einzugehen: Auch High-End-PC-Games bieten in der Regel Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für schwächere PCs. Es wird niemals ein PC-Spiel geben, das die aktuellste High-End-Hardware als Mindestanforderung stellt.

Das Problem ist eben, dass es einfach kein Spiel gibt, das die Möglichkeiten aktueller Hardware ausreizt. Und die Existenz eines solchen Spiels würde niemals für die bloße Spielbarkeit einen High-End rechner voraussetzen, sondern lediglich für die höchste Qualitätsstufe.

Jetzt habe ich mich zwar sinngemäß wiederholt, aber hoffentlich konnte ich zu verstehen geben, was ich meine.


----------



## xotoxic242 (10. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwie erinnert mich das an frühere "Hardwarekriege" wie z.b. Atari gegen Commodore. 
Nur jetzt isses PC gegen Konsole. 

Es gibt Leute die können sich nen Mercedes S leisten und möchten sich gehobener fortbewegen und es gibt Leute die möchten sich auch fortbewegen und fahren nen Fiat.
Beide "Märkte" werden dementsprechend gut bedient.
Warum ist das dann zuviel verlangt wenn man sich als PC Spieler ein ordentlich sauber programmiertes Spiel wünscht?


----------



## Der-Berty (10. Oktober 2011)

Hi

Möchte nur mal sagen das ich es zum K***en finde das Konsolen bevorzugt behandelt werden. Der PC hat erst einiege Publisher bekannt bzw. erfolgreich gemacht.

Was mich auch stört ist: fast jedes PC-Game was es gab gibs oder wird für Konsole gemacht, aber nicht jedes Spiel neu wird für UNS PC Gamer gebaut.

Als Bsp. sag ich nur Counter Strike Global. PC vs. Konsole?

Wenn CSG auf PC und auf Konsole gegeneinander gezockt wird ist für mich der SPASS vorbei!!!! 

Dann nehm ich mir meine Sega MasterSystem II und spiel damit =

MFG Berty (Zocken1996)


----------



## Maik151180 (10. Oktober 2011)

Nur mal so nebenbei!
Wieviel kostet eine Konsole wenn sie neu erscheint und wieviel kostet ein Spiel dafür???
Meine erste PS2 kostete mich 899,00 DM eine Speicherkarte 99,00 DM und Gran Turismo 3 119,00 DM = 1117,00 DM 
Was hat man da für einen Rechner kaufen können ???


----------



## Maik151180 (10. Oktober 2011)

Der einzige unterschied ist das der Hersteller der Games an einem Konsolengame mehr verdient und der Kopierschutz sicherer ist.


----------



## xotoxic242 (10. Oktober 2011)

Maik151180 schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei!
> Wieviel kostet eine Konsole wenn sie neu erscheint und wieviel kostet ein Spiel dafür???
> Meine erste PS2 kostete mich 899,00 DM eine Speicherkarte 99,00 DM und Gran Turismo 3 119,00 DM = 1117,00 DM
> Was hat man da für einen Rechner kaufen können ???



Na jedenfalls keinen gescheiten zu dieser Zeit denn ich habe da fast 3000 DM bezahlt für meinen PC.Ok, da war noch ne Elsa Revelator 3d Shutterbrille für Half Life 1 dabei und bisl Schnick Schnack aber ansosnten kommt das schon hin.
Rechnung habe ich sogar noch mit all den Komponenten.


----------



## Maik151180 (10. Oktober 2011)

10 neue PC-Games kaufen max. 500€
10 neue Konsolen-Games kaufen max 1200€
Differenz 700€ = Gaming PC


----------



## Maik151180 (10. Oktober 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Na jedenfalls keinen gescheiten zu dieser Zeit denn ich habe da fast 3000 DM bezahlt für meinen PC.Ok, da war noch ne Elsa Revelator 3d Shutterbrille für Half Life 1 dabei und bisl Schnick Schnack aber ansosnten kommt das schon hin.
> Rechnung habe ich sogar noch mit all den Komponenten.



Ich hätte vieleicht ein Bsp. mit der PS3 bringen solln.


----------



## Takuya85 (10. Oktober 2011)

Maik151180 schrieb:


> 10 neue PC-Games kaufen max. 500€
> 10 neue Konsolen-Games kaufen max 1200€
> Differenz 700€ = Gaming PC


 
10 konsolengames = 300 € wer sagt das man sie neu im Laden kauft
Gamer PC für 700 € zeig mir die adresse allein ne aktiuelle grafikkarte kostet schon 250 -300, einigermaßen vernünftiger Bildschirm 300. Von irgendwelchen bastelseiten halte ich nix, hat ein kumpel von mir schon genug schei...e erlebt


----------



## Enisra (10. Oktober 2011)

Takuya85 schrieb:


> 10 konsolengames = 300 € wer sagt das man sie neu im Laden kauft
> Gamer PC für 700 € zeig mir die adresse allein ne aktiuelle grafikkarte kostet schon 250 -300, einigermaßen vernünftiger Bildschirm 300. Von irgendwelchen bastelseiten halte ich nix, hat ein kumpel von mir schon genug schei...e erlebt


 
+ die Kosten für die DLCs die immer noch bei den PC-Versionen dabei sind

btw. Schlaule
PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]

ich weiß ja nicht, aber irgendwo wollen Konsolenfanboys immer das teuerste Zeug verbauen
Außerdem, wenn den Monitor mit einrechnest sind wir bei den Konsolen auch mal gerne bei Extrakosten von so mind. 600/700€


----------



## Der-Berty (10. Oktober 2011)

Alle merken jetzt das ne Konsole so Teuer wahr und ist. Viele hätten ne Top Rechner habe  können staht ne konsole + 2 Games + Speicher für 1000,-.

Kleiner Tipp: nen PC für 400,- is besser und günstiger als ne doofe Plastik Chip Platform! Es gibt aus meiner sicht mehr Vortrile für Computer als Konsole.

was man nicht vergessen darf ist ein Pc kann immer aufgerüstet werden =

MFG Der-Berty

Ps.: Ich liebe mein echtes leben aber ein PC hilft mir dabei! =


----------



## ev3rest (10. Oktober 2011)

Für mich kommt nur der Pc in frage. Manchmal schließ meinen Pc auch bei Kollegen an den Ferseher an und zock mit dem n neues Sp Game durch. Natürlich mit Maus und Tastatur auf dem Schoß.
Ist dann ne netter Zockersession. Aber die Atmosphare kommt nie so geil rüber wie  wenn man vor seinem Monitor sitzt. Und hat jemand schonmal n Multiplayershooter auf n Ferseher gezockt, das geht garnicht klar.

Ebenfalls ist mir ne Konsole viel zu teuer.
1 Pc für 700€ reich für 3 Jahre um alle Games mit hohen Grafiksettings  zu zocken.
1 Konsole kostet zum Release ca. 800€, wobei die Grafikleistung 4-5 Jahre soeben reicht.
1 Pc Monitor kostet 150€.
Ein Ferseher kostet 400€-500€.
Pc Spiel zu Release kostet 45€
Konsolenspiel 70€..
Jeder Konsolenspileer besitzt zusätslich noch n Pc ab 300€ aufwärts.
X Box hat dann noch Onlinegebühren, wie viel € kein Plan.
Selbst Sound Systeme und andere Luxus Hardware kostet für den Pc immer weniger.
Was ist den jetzt teurer?

Leider gibts immer mehr Games die mir das Wasser im Mund zusammenlaufen lassen aber Konsolenexklusiv sind. Red Dead Redemption, Heavy Rain, Uncharted, Enslaved, Gears of War, Killzone u.s.w.


----------



## Takuya85 (10. Oktober 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> + die Kosten für die DLCs die immer noch bei den PC-Versionen dabei sind
> 
> btw. Schlaule
> PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti und Core i5-2500 für 879 Euro + Video [Anzeige]
> ...


 
Ich bin Otto normal Verbraucher keiner der den PC erfunden hat, und bei deiner Rechnung ist es immer noch rund 900 € dazu kommt dann noch ein gescheiter Bildschirm und der sollte dann schon 19 zoll haben und die kosten nach wie vor 300. Bin ich also bei 1200. Zurzeit bin ich mit dem Aldi Laptop im Netz bin mit dem zufrieden. Will eh keine Pc games zocken, da ich mit dem Rechner arbeite und surfe, aber das nur am Rande.


----------



## dave1921 (10. Oktober 2011)

Der-Berty schrieb:


> Wenn CSG auf PC und auf Konsole gegeneinander gezockt wird ist für mich der SPASS vorbei!!!!


Warum, dann fängt der Spass doch erst an! Stell dir mal vor, wie leicht ein PC-Spieler mit Maus einen Konsolenspieler mit Gamepad fertig machen kann.

Die Rechnung von Maik151180 und Takuya85 kann man so nicht machen, ein Konsolenspiel kostet nicht 120 € und auf der Konsole kommen teilweise noch Online-Gebühren (Xbox) und der Online-Pass (EA, Sony, der Rest wahrscheinlich auch bald) dazu. Ausserdem gibt es auf dem PC auch grossartige Sachen für lau, z.B. Trackmania Nations, Team Fortress 2 oder der GoldenEye Source Mod, die vielen kommerzielle Spiele bezüglich Spielspass locker das Wasser reichen. Gibt es auf den Konsolen auch nicht.
Dass die Spiele manchmal auf dem PC später kommen ist auch nicht schlimm, manchmal wird man dadurch noch einige Wochen vom Schund bewahrt (denke mal an Call of Juarez: The Cartel, das ja von Presse und Spielern ziemlich verrissen wurde).


----------



## Enisra (10. Oktober 2011)

Takuya85 schrieb:


> Ich bin Otto normal Verbraucher keiner der den PC erfunden hat, und bei deiner Rechnung ist es immer noch rund 900 € dazu kommt dann noch ein gescheiter Bildschirm und der sollte dann schon 19 zoll haben und die kosten nach wie vor 300. Bin ich also bei 1200. Zurzeit bin ich mit dem Aldi Laptop im Netz bin mit dem zufrieden. Will eh keine Pc games zocken, da ich mit dem Rechner arbeite und surfe, aber das nur am Rande.


 
nein
eher bist du ein Schlaule das mit irgendwelche Zahlen umsich wirft die vielleicht so *8* Jahre Alt sind oder irgendwo die Teureren Sachen sind
Zeig mal deine Mittlere Graka und den Monitor, den blöderweise kosten die so grade mal die Hälfte, siehe die Alternate-Website
Außerdem zeigste schön noch einen Grund warum das Kosten Argument keines ist: man braucht immer noch einen Rechner: Für´s Surfen, für´s schreiben, etc.

Die einzig Realen Argumente für eine Plattform sind: Exklusivtitel und Freundesliste


----------



## Takuya85 (10. Oktober 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein
> eher bist du ein Schlaule das mit irgendwelche Zahlen umsich wirft die vielleicht so *8* Jahre Alt sind oder irgendwo die Teuersten Sachen sind
> Zeig mal deine Mittlere Graka und den Monitor, den blöderweise kosten die so grade mal die Hälfte
> Außerdem zeigste schön noch einen Grund warum das Kosten Argument keines ist: man braucht immer noch einen Rechner: Für´s Surfen, für´s schreiben, etc.


 
Ich bin kein Schlaule sondern ein Media Markt oder Saturn käufer und da kosten die "Teuren Bildschirme für die high Society" immer noch zwischen 200 und 300 zumindest im 19 zoll sektor. Was Geld anbelangt interessiert mich das sowieso nicht, da ich auf einen teuren PC auch sparen kann, aber ich finds halt geil wie manche hier Konsole und Pc vergleichen. Letztendlich nehmen sich PC und Konsole nix. Ich persönlich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das zuviele installierte games meist dafür sorgen, das ich nicht mehr vernünftig arbeiten kann. Aber das sieht eh jeder anders.


----------



## Enisra (10. Oktober 2011)

ähm
irgendwie kommen grade ziemliche Widersprüche zu tage, zuerst biste noch Otto Normal Verbraucher und jetzt Einkäufer?
Außerdem wird´s so nicht besser, denn wenn jetzt kommst das die teuren Sachen einbauen willst, dann muss man aber wieder Konsolendinger auch zum Vollpreis nehmen
Auch würde das gelegentliche Warten des PCs mit Defragmentieren, etc. schon wesentliche Probleme verringern, mal ab davon das man mit jeder Sorte Daten die Festplatte voll machen kann und im Gegensatz zum Fotoalbum haben Spiele den brillianten Vorteil: Man kann sie auch löschen wenn man die nicht braucht und später wieder installieren


----------



## Jens238 (10. Oktober 2011)

Wer bei Media Markt Hardware kauft ist eh selber Schuld...Da müsste ich es schon eins mit der Keule bekommen da einzukaufen.
Und was willst Du mit nem schrottigen 19" ??? Der Spass fäng ab 22" an, und die Kosten auch nur noch um die 120€...Schau mal bei Amazon rein...
Das zuviele Istallierte Games das Arbeiten behindern liegt bestimmt daran, das Du dann lieber zockst als zu Arbeiten....
Mein Games Platte ist 500GB Schwer....200GB ist da allein Steam groß...


----------



## Maik151180 (11. Oktober 2011)

AMD Athlon II X4 640 + 4096 MB DDR3-1333 + nVidia GeForce GTX 550 Ti 3072 MB DDR3 Systempreis = 390€
http://www.x-hardware.de/product_info.php?info=p5195_X-Gaming-6400-Rev-1.html
+ Monitor 22" 111€
Aber irgendwie reden die Konsolen Leute hier von Core i7 + 24Gb Ram + GTX 590 o. HD6990.
Wollen die auf 3 Monitoren mit einer Auflösung von 5760x1080 spielen oder Filme erstellen und rendern ???
Oder wollen die max config PC Nerds werden ???
Keine Ahnung was die wollen.


----------



## Maik151180 (11. Oktober 2011)

Takuya85 schrieb:


> 10 konsolengames = 300 € wer sagt das man sie neu im Laden kauft
> Gamer PC für 700 € zeig mir die adresse allein ne aktiuelle grafikkarte kostet schon 250 -300, einigermaßen vernünftiger Bildschirm 300. Von irgendwelchen bastelseiten halte ich nix, hat ein kumpel von mir schon genug schei...e erlebt


Du kaufst wohl auch nur bei Mediamarkt und co. oder hast du keine Ahnung was für Hardware zum zocken reicht?
Man brauch keine 250€- 300€ Graka zum zocken.
Es gibt bei PC-Games in den Optionen meist eine Einstellungsmöglichkeit für die Grafik.
Du brauchst kein 16x CSAA aber das kennst du von deinen Konsolen eh nicht.
PS.: PC zum Zocken + Monitor = 501€


----------



## facopse (11. Oktober 2011)

Maik151180 schrieb:


> AMD Athlon II X4 640 + 4096 MB DDR3-1333 + nVidia GeForce GTX 550 Ti 3072 MB DDR3 Systempreis = 390€
> X-HARDWARE.de - Mach Dein X! - X-Gaming 6400 Rev.1 005608
> + Monitor 22" 111€
> Aber irgendwie reden die Konsolen Leute hier von Core i7 + 24Gb Ram + GTX 590 o. HD6990.
> ...


 ...Wow, das überrascht sogar mich jetzt, dass man bereits für so einen niedrigen Preis so starke Rechner bekommt.
Bei der von dir genannten Kiste würde ich mal getrost die Kosten für den Bildschirm abziehen und Peripherie nicht berücksichtigen, da bei der Konsole meist auch nicht der Fernseher, weitere Controller usw. hinzugerechnet werden. Mit Windows würde der PC allerdings doch gute 500 Euro kosten.
Trotzdem hat der PC dann sehr viel mehr zu bieten als eine Konsole. Hier könnte ich nun eine unendlich lange Liste an Beispielen führen, aber denkt es euch lieber selbst. Unter anderem fällt nun mal die Tatsache darunter, dass der von dir genannte PC mehr Gaming-Power bietet als eine Xbox 360 oder PS3.
Eine Konsole stellt Spiele in den meisten Fällen mit 1280x720 (häufig noch niedriger), 2xAA, ~4xAF und im Gegensatz zum PC je nach Titel mit niedrigen bis mittleren Details (selten hoch, wenn gar keine Änderungen für den PC vorgenommen wurden) mit meist 30 fps, bei weniger aufwendigen Spielen 60 fps dar.
Ich lege meine Hand dafür ins Feuer, dass der von dir genannte PC das besser kann.


----------



## Shorty484 (11. Oktober 2011)

> Warum, dann fängt der Spass doch erst an! Stell dir mal vor, wie leicht  ein PC-Spieler mit Maus einen Konsolenspieler mit Gamepad fertig machen  kann.



Wenn er denn mit Gamepad spielt. Auch an PS3 und XBOX360 lassen sich Maus und Tastatur anschließen. Und anstatt sich gegenseitig die Köppe einzuschlagen, könnte man darüber nachdenken Konsolenspieler und PC-Spieler in Onlinegames zu vereinen. Sind alles Leute die Spaß am Gamen haben und miteinander macht das mehr Spaß.


----------



## facopse (11. Oktober 2011)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> > Warum, dann fängt der Spass doch erst an! Stell dir mal vor, wie leicht  ein PC-Spieler mit Maus einen Konsolenspieler mit Gamepad fertig machen  kann.]
> 
> 
> Wenn er denn mit Gamepad spielt. Auch an PS3 und XBOX360 lassen sich Maus und Tastatur anschließen. Und anstatt sich gegenseitig die Köppe einzuschlagen, könnte man darüber nachdenken Konsolenspieler und PC-Spieler in Onlinegames zu vereinen. Sind alles Leute die Spaß am Gamen haben und miteinander macht das mehr Spaß.


 ...nur leider bieten die allerwenigsten Spiele eine Unterstützung für Maus und Tastatur. Spontan kann ich da nur Unreal Tournament 3 nennen, sonst kenne ich keines. (auch wenn es möglicherweise eine hand voll mehr Spiele gibt)
Der nächste Punkt ist, dass es sich am Wohnzimmertisch in der Regel schlecht mit Maus und Tastatur spielen lässt.

Die einzige Möglichkeit, mit PC-Spielern gleichauf zu sein, besteht, wenn man seine Konsole an einem PC-schreibtisch via HDMI mit einem PC-Monitor verbindet und einen bestimmten Adapter verwendet, der jedem Spiel einen Controller vorgaukelt, aber tatsächlich von Maus + Tastatur einen Input erhält.
Ich schätze aber, dass dies auf weniger als 0,5% aller Konsoleros zutrifft.

Bei einigen Spielen fände ich es auch OK, wenn Konsolenspieler und PC-Spieler zusammen zocken würden. Beispielsweise RPGs. Aber bei Rennspielen oder ganz besonders Shootern halte ich das für ein No-Go.


----------



## Shorty484 (11. Oktober 2011)

Mag sein, das das auf wenige zutrifft. Aber auch ein geübter Gamepadspieler ist deswegen noch lange keine leichte Zielscheibe. Auch wenn ein Nachteil des Pads bei Egoshootern sicher nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist.


----------



## Rabowke (11. Oktober 2011)

facopse schrieb:


> Bei einigen Spielen fände ich es auch OK, wenn Konsolenspieler und PC-Spieler zusammen zocken würden. Beispielsweise RPGs. Aber bei Rennspielen oder ganz besonders Shootern halte ich das für ein No-Go.


 Was spricht gg. Rennspiele? 

Ich kenn viele die ihre Rennspiele am PC mit ihrem 360 Pad spielen, mich eingeschlossen.

Spontan würden mir nur RTS & Shooter einfallen, wo PC Spieler einen nativen Vorteil hätten. Wobei ein "Anfänger" in einem Egoshooter gg. einen prof. Clanspieler bei Halo 3 wohl kein Land sehen würde.


----------



## Shorty484 (11. Oktober 2011)

Also ich spiele Rennspiele auch lieber mit Gamepad. Davon abgesehen, sowohl PC als auch Konsolenspieler können mit Lenkrad spielen. Also dein Problem bei Rennspielen, versteh ich jetzt auch nicht ganz.

RTS sind ja auf Konsole kaum vertreten, das fällt eigentlich eh weg.


----------



## facopse (11. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was spricht gg. Rennspiele?
> 
> Ich kenn viele die ihre Rennspiele am PC mit ihrem 360 Pad spielen, mich eingeschlossen.



Gegen Rennspiele spricht, dass auch hier die nur Minderheit der PC-Spieler über ein (anständiges) Gamepad oder Lenkrad verfügt. Für Chancengleichheit sollte gewährleistet sein, dass die eine Gruppe gegenüber der anderen über keine standardmäßig überlegene Eingabemethode verfügt. 
Denn PC-Standard: Maus + Tastatur; Konsolenstandard: Controller.



> [...]Wobei ein "Anfänger" in einem Egoshooter gg. einen prof. Clanspieler bei Halo 3 wohl kein Land sehen würde.


Da gebe ich dir recht, aber das hat weniger mit der Eingabemethode, sondern, wie man es auch aus deinem Text rausliest, viel mehr mit der Spiel- und Gameplayerfahrung zu tun 
Bei ebenbürtigen Kenntnissen des Spiels und ebenbürtigen Skills in der Handhabung der jeweiligen Eingabemethode ist der Konsolero bei Shootern ohne wenn und aber im Nachteil. Damit keine Missverständnisse entstehen - damit meine ich: Maus + Tastatur Profi > Controller Profi


----------



## Daishi888 (11. Oktober 2011)

Also wenn ich mir überlege, dass ich mein erstes Rennspiel auf dem PC (Damals wars, glaube ich, der Amiga) gespielt habe.... ah blödes Beispiel; damals gabs ja noch Joysticks... 
Worauf ich hinaus möchte ist, dass ich nicht wirklich einen Nachteil bei Rennspielen sehe, wenn ich mit Tastatur zocke. Bei den meißten (das letzte war meines Wissens DIRT) habe ich besser mit Tastatur abgeschnitten... Bei Shootern... brauch mer gar net drüber rede^^

Was ich aber eigentlich sagen wollte; Ihr kommt ein wenig vom Thema ab 

Ich sehe bei der Entwicklung von Spielen viele große und kleine Probleme, wenn man versucht alles gleichzeitig zu machen. Die Entwickler sollten sich entweder für das eine oder das andere entscheiden. Wenn für beides, dann aber auch bitte die entsprechende Zeit mitbringen und nacheinander entwickeln!


----------



## Shorty484 (12. Oktober 2011)

> Ich sehe bei der Entwicklung von Spielen viele große und kleine  Probleme, wenn man versucht alles gleichzeitig zu machen. Die Entwickler  sollten sich entweder für das eine oder das andere entscheiden. Wenn  für beides, dann aber auch bitte die entsprechende Zeit mitbringen und nacheinander entwickeln!



Richtig, seht es doch mal so: Sollen sich die Entwickler für die PC-Version doch ruhig Zeit lassen, dafür aber das Spiel richtig an den PC anpassen. Besser als wenn die Spiele für Konsole und PC gleichzeitig erscheinen, dafür aber die PC-Version eine billige Konsolenportierung ist.


----------



## Grimsight (12. Oktober 2011)

Reine Hetze. Schaut mal in ein Konsolenmagazin, da ist nie die Rede von solchen Sachen. Die meckern auch nicht darüber, dass z.B. SC2 oder GW2 nicht für Konsole herauskommt, die meckern auch nicht darüber, dass wir PC Spieler wesentlich weniger für Spiele bezahlen.

Wahrscheinlich ist es eher so, dass die Redakteure inzwischen selber auf Konsolen spielen, denn es ist doch total egal ob ein PC-Spiel später auf den Markt kommt. In manchen Fällen haben wir PCler doch auch Vorteile dadurch (siehe Fable 3).

Und das der PC immer mehr was für den speziellen Geschmack ist, wird doch durch Tablett Pcs verstärkt. Wie viele Spieler gebrauchen denn ihren gut ausgestatteten PC noch für andere Dinge? Da reicht inzwischen für viele ein Tablett zum surfen und ein Notebook für die wenigen Officearbeiten. 

Wenn man es weiterspinnt, ist es sogar sehr bescheuert auf dem PC zu zocken. Mein PC verballert 480 Watt, meine PS3 kaum 200. Ich rechtfertige das ganze nur damit, dass ich viel mit Paintshop Pro und Autodesk Maya arbeite. In Zukunft könnte ich mir jedoch vorstellen auf einen iMac umzusatteln und spiele nur noch auf Konsole zu spielen. Grund: Ich spiele nicht mehr im Clan, sitze eh schon viel vor dem PC und Move rockt in Killzone 3 einfach, da kann ich auch auf M/T verzichten. Ob man auf dem PC spielt ist also immer individuell und nach Bedürfnis. Früher habe ich selber gemoddet, im Clan gespielt und vor allem meist nur ein Spiel gespielt (Battlefield). Nun will ich nur noch kurz was spielen, abschalten und habe gar nicht mehr die Zeit mich um eine Clanseite, Mods, Ladderspiele usw zu kümmern. Ich kann aber durchaus Spieler verstehen, die Videospiele als Hobby betreiben, da taugt die Konsole nicht wirklich was für. 

Nein also es ist wirklich nicht schlimm das die Konsolen leadplattform sind. Eine neue Generation könnte trotzdem mal langsam herauskommen 

BTW. Es kristalisiert sich doch schon länger heraus, dass die Plattformen Konsole und PC sich in erster Linie durch die Generes unterscheiden. Das es mehr Konsolenspieler gibt glaub ich nicht, dass ist nur Marketing. Auf PC gibt es wahnsinnig viele kostenlose Spiele oder Spiele die über Jahre hinweg gespielt werden. Hier sei nur mal WoW genannt oder Counterstrike, diese Spiele begeistern über Jahre hinweg, während auf den Konsolen jedes Jahr ein neues COD herauskommt. Außerdem gibt es auf dem PC viele Adventures, Strategiespiele und Indigames. Diese Art von Spiele wird sich auf Konsole kaum durchsetzen. Ich denke das liegt schon daran das Strategiespiele nicht "casual" genug sind. 

Fazit: Wieder ein Beitrag der in Richtung, welches ist die bessere Spieleplattform geht. Dabei steht hier eher ein Arbeitstier gegen ein Unterhaltungsgerät. Das der PC mehr power hat sollte jedem klar sein und das die Bedienung anders ist auch, hier werden also Birnen mit Äpfeln verglichen.


----------

